# Fast Track Wiring Question



## mgorm16640 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hello all first post here. Very new to model railroad. Two years ago I bought the lionel Penn Flyer set for son for Christmas and this year we expanced with alot of track and BNSF Lionchief +, Nathan get a kick out of having the same train that can be seen on tracks close to home.

With the extra track on layout I also increased power to 72 watt plug and play power source. I was worried about enough power but it seems very capable of running two trains and lighted caboose. 

In fast track books and on some forums, I have read that it is a good idea to wire tracks sections together to ensure good power transfer. On a posting her I read that I ned .110 female connectors to attach to tabs on fasttrack. I did find them easily enough but I think I would like to wire the track together more like lionel does on their smaller 1 3/8 track. I tried to upload a picture in, but it doesn't seem to want to work. What I am looking for in information concerning the metal tabs wired on on this track and where to find them. I am sorry for confusing post.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

for the wire ends try Mouser or maybe Tada


----------



## mgorm16640 (Dec 23, 2016)

I will give them a try, thanks


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

mgorm16640 said:


> Hello all first post here. Very new to model railroad. Two years ago I bought the lionel Penn Flyer set for son for Christmas and this year we expanced with alot of track and BNSF Lionchief +, Nathan get a kick out of having the same train that can be seen on tracks close to home.
> 
> With the extra track on layout I also increased power to 72 watt plug and play power source. I was worried about enough power but it seems very capable of running two trains and lighted caboose.
> 
> ...


not 100% on the size from your photo, but I believe those are the size used in cars for speakers. If you have a car audio shop near by, they may be able to help.


----------

